# Found baby pigeon



## Ryan gelder (Nov 2, 2016)

Found baby pigeon next to it's dead mother or father and no I want to keep it in the one feeding it and seems to like me what shall i do


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

where in the uk are you please?


----------



## Ryan gelder (Nov 2, 2016)

Wakefield West Yorkshire


----------



## Ryan gelder (Nov 2, 2016)

Every time the bird sees me starts calling for me and I get the bird out and wants to come sit on me


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

okay I will see if I can find a sanctuary or rehabber near you. There is a link on this website. Yes the baby sees you as a parent and is probably asking to be fed. Do you know how to post a pic of the bird on here? Have you got any frozen peas or tinned peas? You can warm the frozen peas and feed him with that.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

This is the link on this website for rehabbers and vets.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f113/vets-and-rescue-facilities-listings-59975.html#post652129
You will probably have to open the birds beak and put the peas in one by one as it may be too young to know how to feed itself.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh I wish you were nearer to me, I've got three ferals and two tumblers I raised from eggs and would have loved to help, I'm in Essex though. How old would you say this baby is, is it still a chick with yellow down or does it have pin feathers? If it's a chick it will need feeding with a formula such as Kaytee or you can blend up pigeon grain (after soaking in water for a couple of hours to help soften it) a little ready brek, Calcivet calcium D3 liquid and a little natural yogurt. Blend with water to a thinish cheese sauce consistency and feed through a syringe with the end cut off and a balloon stretched over it with a slit cut in it. Pigeons feed by putting their beaks into the parents mouth, so you'd be trying to mimic that. If older putting defrosted warmed peas directly into his beak will help him as they contain moisture too, so he won't need water. To get him interested in seeds I'd start by adding some small seeds to a pigeon mix, like hemp seeds, linseed and sesame seeds, and once he's eating well gradually decrease the small seeds so as he starts on the pigeon mix. 
If you're on Facebook join the Pigeon Rescue and Protection UK group where you'll find members in your area that can help. Thank you for taking the little fellow in and caring for him.
Can you post a pic? To give you a rough idea, this was one of mine at fifteen days old showing pin feathers.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Facebook Page Rescue group in the UK
If you are on Facebook, I suggest you join the Pigeon Rescue group which is a network of rescuers and some rescue centres in the UK:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for rescuing the baby. Am wondering what happened to poor mom and dad.


----------



## Ryan gelder (Nov 2, 2016)

I have been feeding him/her 2 times a day and seen all okay but want to no if I can keep him/her as the bird loves us I'm sure like to sit on my hand but I need to no how to help it learn to fly I don't want to just leave it outside and the cats let it and the mum had flown in to next doors window and was dead but I don't bo how this little dude got to his mum


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

cute baby. They usually know how to fly unless he's got an injured wing he should be fine. He'll probably start exercising and flapping his wings. If you give hime free space indoors he should be okay to learn in a safe place. What are you feeding him on by the way?


----------



## Ryan gelder (Nov 2, 2016)

How old would you say


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

not sure. think about two/three weeks old


----------



## Ryan gelder (Nov 2, 2016)

WOULd it be possible to keep it ?


----------



## Ryan gelder (Nov 2, 2016)

And one. MOre thing I have quails in my shed (only 2) witch I have made half of my shed for them could I keep him/her with them


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can google "day to day growth of baby pigeon" and there's a website with photo's that will give you an indication of his age. I hope you will keep him. He will be tame and being handreared by humans, won't know where to find food, escape from predators etc if you release him. Don't know about the quails, but as long as they are not aggressive towards the baby, I guess it would be fine.


----------



## Ryan gelder (Nov 2, 2016)

I think I will keep him/her would it be okay to let it Fly through the day and lock it away on a night time


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

yes but only fly indoors. We don't have hawks like in the US but a sparrowhawk or a cat could get him outdoors. He won't know about predators so let him fly indoors only please. I used to have a baby feral also and you can get leashes to take them to parks I guess. What kind of quails do you have? chinese painted or japanese?
The smaller ones would be fine though not sure about the japanese ones. He might bully the quails when he gets older but doesnt always happen.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

This is the pigeon Noir I had who I used to take to the park. I don't have her anymore. She went to an avairy with her mate.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is being fed enough. He should have been fed 3 or 4 times a day, and now at this age, he should be getting fed 3 times daily. Just wait for the crop to empty before feeding again. Like morning, afternoon, and evening. 
I wouldn't fly him outside alone. They live in flocks for a reason. They aren't safe out flying alone. You will lose him. He also needs calcium/D3 supplement to grow strong and be healthy.


----------



## Ryan gelder (Nov 2, 2016)

What's best thing to keep Him in ? And where's best to put him ?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Gullver here hatched on May 1st, this pic may 28th - so I'd say yours is round about that age, poss a few days younger because he has a little more down










I keep mine indoors in stacked rabbit cages that I buy from Zooplus. They're ideal for flapping wings and plenty of space. You can keep him anywhere you want, mine are in my bedroom but lots of people have them in the front room or allow them freedom of the house. Mine only sleep in their cages because they are let out every day. Being house pigeons I keep a packet of baby wipes handy to clean up poop as soon as I see it. I don't care about the poop tbh because they are such adorable pets.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Having net or blinds at windows are a must because the don't know what glass is and can injure themselves flying into it. They love looking out of the window too.


----------



## Ryan gelder (Nov 2, 2016)

Okay thanks ??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Many keep them in the metal dog crates. The cages Freda has are nice too. As long as they are high enough to be able to put a shelf on one end, and he will still have enough head room. They really like a shelf to perch on, and will spend much of their time on it. It brings them up a little higher which they like. It should be placed up on some sort of table to give it height, as you would do with any bird. They feel safer and more secure higher up. It's instinctive. In nature they go up as high as possible to roost, to be safe from predators. Also keeps them out of drafts and dust. Freda's cages are nice because they catch the seed that they like to throw as they pick through for their favorite seeds.


----------

